
Ask HN: How do I grow this? - jackbwheeler
How do I grow this?<p>I just released a product that helps teams get feedback from real users -- vast, and via video. The product itself seems to be cool once we put it in people&#x27;s hands, but it&#x27;s been hard to start conversations. What should I do?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sprint.dscout.com
======
PaulHoule
That landing page doesn't give me any idea in the slightest about what will
happen if I click on any of the clickables.

~~~
jackbwheeler
Here's the landing page: dscout.com/research/sprint

------
calcsam
You need a landing page with good marketing copy. I landed at your link and
was completely confused.

